# Pop the trunk



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/24/amazon-will-now-deliver-packages-to-prime-members-cars.html

I personally do not feel comfortable doing that. What's stopping the customers to claim that I took something from the trunk.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jesus, what makes Bezo's think I want to sleep with him. And Alexa is his Stalker side B......


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Agree. Amazon has some serious boundary issues.

- No, you can't go inside my house when I'm not there. Not even to drop off packages. Not even if you promise not to F around with my old lady.

- Yes, the same applies to rooting around in my trunk. 

- No, I'm not paying to put a microphone in my house so you can feed conversations into your AI/machine learning system and learn how to sell me shit. Same goes for your stupid robot.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

jester121 said:


> Agree. Amazon has some serious boundary issues.
> 
> - No, you can't go inside my house when I'm not there. Not even to drop off packages. Not even if you promise not to F around with my old lady.
> 
> ...


I can't believe how many people have that invasive stuff in their house, tracking everything they say, even when not in use.

Related: Amazon has a division that supplies GPS mapping data to help the CIA track and find enemy targets. It's called AWS C2S.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Drivers will soon need to have dash and body cams to protect themselves from false accusations. As for trunk/home deliveries, I'll be delivering them the same as I do currently: hand to customer, drop at door or return as NSL... Eventually this gig will become incompatible with my core sensibilities and I'll move on. Behind me will be an army of ignorant newbies eager to drink the Koolaid...


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Agree. Amazon has some serious boundary issues.
> 
> - No, you can't go inside my house when I'm not there. Not even to drop off packages. Not even if you promise not to F around with my old lady.
> 
> - Yes, the same applies to rooting around in my trunk.


Then....don't let them? I mean, it's not like they are forcing anything on anyone.


----------

